# Snow/Dozer blade project, finished!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

For the last couple of weeks I have been building a snow/ dozer blade for a friend's lawn tractor. Used part of a 60 gal. water tank for the blade. Welded re-bar to the sides and angle to the top and bottom. Flat bar for the cutting edge. Used 1" pins for the hinges. Used the cutter deck lifting lever, via a bell crank, to raise the blade. Manual swing using a lock pin. Finished it today. Here are some pictures, enjoy! Bye


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice job! Looks I need to add one more thing on the must do list. I've been using the FEL on the tractor, not the best but.. better than a shovel..

Aubrey


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome BB! Now let's see some video of it going down the driveway at 60 MPH!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay now you can quit your day job and put OPEN sign on your work shop...nice..very nice work.

Sooooo hows the trailer coming along.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Good job BelarusBulldog, now Im in the mood, gotta install two blades this week.


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice fabricating and good attention to detail! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Thomas, the trailer is on hold for the winter. Too cold to be outside welding now, but in the spring I'll be back at it. Bye


----------



## mick40 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, great fabrication skills!!!

Job well done,
Mick


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey BB nice plow.I made a scraper that slips on the bucket edge and is held with two ratchet straps.I used a semi truck tire tread section(that I cut out with a resipt-saw)attached to a pc of 6"x1/2" flatbar for the blade .The rubber works great at not digging into the grass and grave but still wipes the snow out of the way.It also takes alot of the smashing and banging away.Might be a good edge to try on your blade somtime??Thanks


----------

